# Police Officer Benjamin Deen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Benjamin Deen*
Hattiesburg Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Saturday, May 9, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 34

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Benjamin Deen and Police Officer Liqori Tate were shot and killed while making a traffic stop of a vehicle occupied by two brothers near the intersection of 4th Street and Gordon Street in downtown Hattiesburg.

Both subjects stole one of the patrol cars before fleeing the area after shooting Officer Tate and Officer Deen. They were both apprehended later in the night.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Frazier Bolton
Hattiesburg Police Department
701 James Street
Hattiesburg, MS 39401

Phone: (601) 544-7900

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22473-police-officer-benjamin-deen#ixzz3ZkROkrGe


----------

